# My WD TV Live is on the way out.. what are my options for a new media player?



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I've started experiencing a few problems with my WD. Here's the list of problems [​IMG]


Mapping it as a network drive, in the middle of a transfer, the device would suddenly become unavailable and then I could not get it remapped.
 When streaming a show in Netflix, it would stop in the middle of the show saying netflix was unavailable and do I want top retry. I retried somtimes successfully, sometimes requiring a a pull of the power cable
 Last night, listening to music from the USB attached hard drive, it would freeze after 6 songs . I had to pull the power to get the unit back again. So I did a reset pushing the reset pin and reconfigured the WD and the symptoms of the device freezing after 6 songs appeared again, this on a different group (file).

So, I'm looking for either another WD with Netflix or a different streaming device that has a Netflix app. What are my options? I don't want a Roku because it prevents me from gaining access to American Netflix ( I live in Canada) and I need the ability to stream ISO files. Does the WD (WDBYMN0000NBK-VESN) contain the netflix app?


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I looked at a new WD but it no longer carries Netflix...sooo 

I pulled the plug on this and got a backlit keyboard.

http://www.amazon.ca/TICTID-Android...8548827&sr=1-1&keywords=TICTID+M8s+Android+Tv

I needed a box that would stream my extensive music collection as well as my DVDs that were ripped in ISO format. I don't want a PC because of footprint and power consumption. I also do not want to turn my HT system into an internet surfing machine with a big screen to avoid resource contention. Translating this last line.. I don't to have to kick family members off the HT system when they're surfing the web when I want to use it for either watching a movie or listening to music.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Really? it does not support netflix? thats a game changer. I liked the WDTV live.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Really? it does not support netflix? thats a game changer. I liked the WDTV live.


My only peeve with WD is its generally slow to react to remote commands and the internet apps are very slow to load. I loved it that it can decode any kind of format you could throw at it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So true, its slow but it does a lot in such a small box.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I received the device and a bluetooth keyboard on Sunday evening (having ordered on the Thursday without express shipping).. That was fast. So I had sometime Sunday evening and within 20 minutes had the new box configured on my network and attached to my HT system. It took me another 5 minutes to figure out the USB bluetooth keyboard. It came with a bluetooth dongle which needed to be inserted on the device. That is a good thing because the device didn't react to the commands having to repeatedly press the keys on the original remote. I thought maybe initially that it the rechargeable batteries I inserted were low on charge so I recharged them overnight. Testing them the next day also gave the same result. I surfed around with the USB keyboard and the device was extremely quick to respond. Kodi was preloaded with repos. Just for fun, I did a factory reset on the device and the response to the original remote was instantaneous much to my surprise. Its been fast ever since. The only down side on the factory reset was that I lost all my repos in Kodi so I had to reinstall them.

One thing I didn't know that I know now is that Netflix only streams 480p to this device as most Android devices are not in Netflix's support platform list. Not a fault of the box but of Netflix being boneheads.

The other thing is that I have to unplug and replug the USB dongle into teh device after an extended period of being turned off. I don't know if its the dongle or if its or as etting on the device.

At this point, I'm still undecided whether or not I'm going to keep this device.


----------



## luisv (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm not in Canada, so can't be sure if you'll have issues with US Netflix, but I'm using an Amazon Fire TV with Kodi to stream MKV files. I used ADBFire to load FireStarter onto the Amazon Fire TV and have mapped a double tap of the remote's Home button to trigger Kodi. Works like a dream thus far... hope that helps.


----------

